

Security Flaw in Mifare Classic RFID chips - parenthesis
http://www.ru.nl/ds/research/rfid/

======
parenthesis
More info:

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/7655292.s...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/7655292.stm)

